# Tokina 50-135mm f/2.8 DX



## grey4 (Apr 16, 2013)

Has anyone shot on the Tokina 50-135? I'm looking for a telephoto zoom for my 7D but I find that the lovely 70-200mm L is too tight on the crop sensor. I was wondering if anyone had any experience with this lens and could comment on it's sharpness and AF performance. I hear a lot of positive reviews of Tokina's 11-16. I'm hoping this lens is similar. Thanks.


----------



## shashinkaman (Apr 16, 2013)

Have used it for quite some time now, and have to say I LIKE IT! It is very small (especially compared to a FF 2,8 equivalents) optically speaking very useful open and real sharp stopped down even half a stop! AF is a bit slow, but okay on a 7D. (and yes, it makes 'noise'...) The tripod ring is not removable, but when not using 1D or gripped camera bodies, the ring actually is convenient to hold. (a matter of shooting styles I guess, but I actually like to put the plate of the ring in the palm of my hand making it easier to operate the zoom ring)). A tip: throw away the silly looking lens hood and replace it with the one from Canon's EF 70-200 4,0L (non IS) that fits great and gives much better shielding against bright lights. In short: a very light, fast, optically very acceptable alternative on a cropped body!


----------



## shashinkaman (Apr 16, 2013)

PS: I also have the 11-16mm in my 'arsenal' and like that one too! First thought it disappointed a bit wide open, but found out it front focused badly on both my 7D's! FA made it quite acceptable at 2,8 in the end. But then again, who shoots a (super) wide angle at 2,8? Build quality same as 50-135 (read: very, very good!) and AF slightly less 'noisy'.
Another great product by Tokina!


----------



## axtstern (Apr 16, 2013)

I had this lens in my bag but sold it after discovering that it did not offer anything the Sigma 50 150 2.8 (model I and II) could not do better. The Sigma is discontinued and replaced by the 50 150 OS which is in my eyes a joke as it is as big as the 70 200 OS.

All three lenses are soft.

The Sigma 50 150 front lense does not rotate, it does not extend while zooming and it is small and silent. Of course it is DC (digitally crippled) and EX (expensive). However as a 2nd hand lens it is usually a bargain.

The Tokina is sharper wide open at 135mm as the Sigma is at 150mm. Can't compare them at 135 mm as I never did test this.

I love the Tokina build philosophy, I like my 11-16 2.8 and my 20 year old 28 70 2.6 but:
Both lenses have no zoom creep but if you turn the Tokina upside down my lens makes the sound of a piston going through a cylinder and some rattling like a loose screw following shortly after.
The 50-135 autofocus has this acoustic resemblance of a BOSCH Accu drill. That does not diminish its optical quality but the Sigma scores much higher here in my personal preference with a silk smooth HSM implementation.


----------

